# Anyone have some well-formatted CBT 5 column documents?



## Ed_Norton (Apr 26, 2007)

Maybe in word? I'm trying to make one so I have it handy at work so I can keep up my progress, but I'm having a helluva time trying to format in word for some reason.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/some-cbt-basics-t63596,highlight,cbt+basics.html

The 7 column version developed more recently.

Ross


----------

